# Need for Speed Porsche



## RedBrain (10. August 2009)

Moin Mitglieder,

ich habe hier ein Problem.

In Hauptmenü und Wagenauswahl ist alles Ok. Doch nach dem Laden von Strecke wie zum Beispiel Monte Carlo bricht das Spiel ab.

Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OS: Windows 7 RC x64

Ich habe das Programm als Windows XP/2000 eingestellt, diesselbe Fehlermeldung.


Was muss ich jetzt machen?


----------



## RedBrain (10. August 2009)

Problem gelöst. Der Installation war schuld.  NFS Porsche von Platte geschmissen und neu drauf gespielt. Jetzt funktioniert einwandfrei


----------

